# Age of Debut Fighters



## Slihn (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello all! I am just wondering what age did you fight your first Muay Thai bout? I am 24 yrs old hoping to compete someday as a pro fighter,but I have not been able to fight a single bout yet. I had a fight scheduled back in March 2004, and another in May 2006 but due to circumstances,I wasnt able to attend either one.Since I live a more settled down life now ,I am quite sure that I can train on a regular basics,so I am quite sure that I will be able to fight soon.I am wondering if any of you guys started fighting after 24 years old,or am I to old now to start fighting.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings Slihn.  I was 25 when I had my first fight.  What weight do you fight at?  Where are you located?  I noticed your profile says southeast U.S.  How long have been training Muay Thai?


----------



## Slihn (Dec 17, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> Greetings Slihn. I was 25 when I had my first fight. What weight do you fight at? Where are you located? I noticed your profile says southeast U.S. How long have been training Muay Thai?


 

Hey thats assuing to hear of someone else who started in their mid twenties.How long where you training before you fought your debut bout?How much did you wieght?How did you do?How many fights have you fought now?
             My current weight is about 175.I personally dont believe in actively changing my weight for a fight though.I train really hard in all areas(Speed stenght,endurance stamnia,explosive power etc.) and I figure what ever body wieght I am for the fight is the weight that I am going to fight at.I always hear about fighter dehyrating themselves for a bout and I just dont believe that to be healthy.

Sorry,I particualr do not like to give my exact location but,I have been training Muay Thai off and on since late 2003.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 18, 2006)

I weighed 195lbs when I had my first fight and I had been training for about 7 or 8 months.  I won it.  My opponent was a kyokushin student.  All of my fights were considered "smoker" bouts.  Students from other gyms would come in looking to try their art and my instructor would always find someone to fight.  I had six fights total with a 4-2 record.  I lost is because I had just come back after a long layoff and just didn't try to win.  I was in the military at the time, so it was hard for me to make time to train for a fight due to my schedule.  Sounds like you have been training long enough.  I would think by now you should know what you are doing in the ring.  If you do fight, let us know.


----------



## micah (Dec 18, 2006)

i started muay thai at age 26... its all good


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 19, 2006)

If its any consolation, one of the guys in my class, of whom is in his mid-twenties and was pretty well prepared, just fought his first match against a thirty-four year old in Minneapolis, MN, and lost by decision due to early exhaustion & overall nervousness before and during the fight. If there's guys out there in their mid-thirties making their amateur debut & winning, you shouldn't have that much to worry about.


----------



## Slihn (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey thanks for all of the encouagment guys!


----------



## Shark (Dec 31, 2006)

Twenty four is not to old to start, though becoming a professional takes a lot of time, dedication, commitment and going without some of the things you like doing. I would suggest to have a fight first in America and if you still believe that becoming a pro is your goal then you should come our to Thailand, train live and breathe Muay Thai. Your skills will vastly improve very quickly, you will understand Muay Thai and you will become stronger physically and mentally.
There are opportunities to fight at all levels and you will get the experience needed to be better than your peers at home. It is possible to get an invitation letter from a Thai gym and get a one year visa. You can get by on an 400 US per month for training, accom, food, etc. Maybe the first time you come you want to stay 3 months then fight again at home then come back, up to you.
If you decide to come out here contact me, i will oraganise a letter for a visa and take care all all details for you in Thailand. I train at a small but famous (in Thailand) gym where you will get instruction at the highest level. The web site needs up dating but have a look at www.muaythaicamps.com .
Good luck with your training, hope to see you out here sometime.
Tim


----------



## Slihn (Dec 31, 2006)

Shark said:


> Twenty four is not to old to start, though becoming a professional takes a lot of time, dedication, commitment and going without some of the things you like doing. I would suggest to have a fight first in America and if you still believe that becoming a pro is your goal then you should come our to Thailand, train live and breathe Muay Thai. Your skills will vastly improve very quickly, you will understand Muay Thai and you will become stronger physically and mentally.
> There are opportunities to fight at all levels and you will get the experience needed to be better than your peers at home. It is possible to get an invitation letter from a Thai gym and get a one year visa. You can get by on an 400 US per month for training, accom, food, etc. Maybe the first time you come you want to stay 3 months then fight again at home then come back, up to you.
> If you decide to come out here contact me, i will oraganise a letter for a visa and take care all all details for you in Thailand. I train at a small but famous (in Thailand) gym where you will get instruction at the highest level. The web site needs up dating but have a look at www.muaythaicamps.com .
> Good luck with your training, hope to see you out here sometime.
> Tim


 

                                               Thank you for your encouragement!All my free time is pretty much spend training(which I like)! I would love for my wife(she does Muay Thai as well) and I to come to a camp in Thailand and learn the heart and soul of Muay Thai!!I can tell that Muay Thai here in the states is watered down.Hardly anyone knows the advanced clinching techniques been used by the Thais.Also I have noticed that alot of the more the traditional techniques are disappearing.I only have two concerns about that though.Number one is saftey(no so much for me but for my wife).The second reason is Im am just not understanding how people support their families and pay all of the bills while not working for three months or so.Are most of the fighters there in Thailand already Pro fighters and can afford not to work for awhile?

Hey I will definitely check out the website though.By the way,do you know anything about Master Toddy's Fairtex camp?


----------



## Slihn (Dec 31, 2006)

Also Shark here is my training schedule,do you think that this is a good start on becomeing a fighter?

*MONDAY
*Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)
Evenings: _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
_Night: Weight Training (Thighs Calves Hamstrings Biceps)
1. Dumbell Squat 10x4
2. Standing calf raise 10 x 4
3.Leg Press 10 x 4
4. Leg Curl 10x4
5. Leg Press 10x4
*TUESDAY
*Mornings: Running or 50 mins of Aerobic Boxing (Stamina ,speed ,and hand eye coordination training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 2 Left Straight Right Straight Liver Punch
30 x 2 Waive , Liver Punch, Right Straight
(Combos fluctuate and special attention must be given to footwork and distance)
*Jab-Cross-Liver Punch-Jab-Rt. Kick* 
Evenings: Muay Thai
Night: Weight Training (Chest Triceps Shoulders Upper Back)
1.Bench Press 3 x 4 (80lbs)
2.Overhead Dumbell Extension 3x4 (35lbs)
3.Lateral/Front Raise
4.Shoulder Shurg
5. Incline Press

*WEDNESDAY
*Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)
Evenings: _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
_Night: School 
* 
THURSDAY
*Mornings: Running or 50 mins of Aerobic Boxing (Stamina ,speed ,and hand eye coordination training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 2 Left Straight Right Straight Liver Punch
30 x 2 Waive , Liver Punch, Right Straight
(Combos fluctuate and special attention must be given to footwork and distance)
*Jab-Cross-Liver Punch-Jab-Rt.Kick* 

Evenings: Muay Thai
Night: Weight Training (Thighs Calves Hamstrings Biceps)
1.Leg Press
2.Leg Curls
3.Calf Raises
4.Preacher Curls
*FRIDAY
*Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)
Evenings: _Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
_Night: Chill ;its Friday Night 
*SATURDAY
*Mornings: 
(8:00-12:00) School
12:00-1:00ish Weight Training (Chest Triceps and Shoulders)
(Burnouts)
1:00-2:00ish Special Muay Thai Training( Technical improvement, drills)
2:00ish - 2:50 Running or 50 mins of Aerobic Boxing (Stamina ,speed ,and hand eye coordination training)
3:00-4:00 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)


Also, would it be better to focus on Muay Thai five days a week(to improve Muay Thai skills) or to mix it up (like in my schedule) and give it more time to"soak" in?


----------



## Shark (Jan 1, 2007)

With your first concern about safety you have nothing to worry about. Less likely for anything to happen to you here than in the states. My girlfriend is 9 months pregnant (and not Thai)and i have no concerns about her going to the city or shopping centres alone or wondering around temple fairs (where there are usually only a hand full of foreigners and thousands of Thais). 
The generousity of Thai people may make you suspicious when you first get here because you wont be used to it. 
Many people come here to train these days, at the moment at our gym we have Dutch, Canadian x2, Sweede, Australian x2, English, Irish, Norweign, Danish, French and one American. It is hard to pack up everything for three months or more and leave. There are concerns about jobs, loans, rents, mortgages etc. Everyone has different obligations, you just need to plan, it will all be there when you get back but it is you that will be different. Generally Americans choose to travel within America but you will surely broaden your horizons and outlook on life by travelling elsewhere. (dont get me wrong i spent 9 month is the states, had a great time, met great people and saw some fantastic stuff). Just need to get yourselves oragnised and take the plunge. Its great that your girlfriend would train to. You could come for just two weeks or something to check it out but the price of the air ticket is your biggest expense so better to come for longer.
Master Toddy now has a gym in Vegas and had a lot of success previously in the UK. Fairtex has had gyms in America for some time now and has some very good Thai instructors. They have atwo gyms here with facilities second to none and also prices second to none. One of our trainers was previously head trainer at Fairtex Pattaya and has jsut got back from teaching at Vos in Netherlands (home of Ernesto Hoost, Remy Bonjasky and Gilbert Yvel were also training with him when he was there.
Your training programme looks busy. For your first fight you just need to stay relaxed and do the simple things correctly. Fitness is of upmost importance, crosss tarining is fun but try to stick to things that will help you in your fight. Plenty od pad work with an experienced instructor, sparring with guys who are at a higher level than yourself, plenty of shadow boxing and bag work where you are choosing the combinations(maybe you can as advice of you teacher or more experienced fighters) It is you that makes the decisions in the ring what to do so practice thinking for yourself.
Consider what weight you want to fight at, i wouldnt do any weights two weeks before the fight and definately fight at the lightest weight you feel comfortable at. Dont try to cut crazy weight for your first couple of fights, judt get super fit. Good luck, let me know how you get on.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice!I hope to get out there in Thailand somday!! Hopefully I will be fighting here in the states in the next few upcoming months and I will definitely my progress up here on Martial Talk!

Good Training!


----------



## stickywater (Jul 4, 2007)

there are a lot of fighters that have had numerous amateur bouts, and could probably go pro but hesitate due to the fact that once you go pro there is no going back.  many amateurs could easily be "pro status"


----------



## Slihn (Jul 4, 2007)

stickywater said:


> there are a lot of fighters that have had numerous amateur bouts, and could probably go pro but hesitate due to the fact that once you go pro there is no going back. many amateurs could easily be "pro status"


 
Hey its kinda funny that you rivised this thread.It was it begin months ago and I have actually had my first fight since then.Here is the link.I dont want to ruin it for you though , so take a look.(Im the one in the orange shorts.)


----------



## stickywater (Jul 4, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Hey its kinda funny that you rivised this thread.It was it begin months ago and I have actually had my first fight since then.Here is the link.I dont want to ruin it for you though , so take a look.(Im the one in the orange shorts.)


 
nice.  were you wearing shoes during the match?  yeah i am new to these forums so i was just skimming through the threads and leaving comments.  i noticed some of them were very old!


----------



## Slihn (Jul 5, 2007)

stickywater said:


> nice. were you wearing shoes during the match? yeah i am new to these forums so i was just skimming through the threads and leaving comments. i noticed some of them were very old!


 
No, not shoes, just shin pads with instep protection.


----------

